# Any ideas on how to train this mane to go on one side??



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

You could try a lycra sleezy hood, though some will rub with one on. I feel u, my oldest stud's mane goes 2 directions and will always, he was in a stud fight as a youngster and the other stud bit clean through the crest on his neck so his mane is permanently seperated. When I was showing him a lot I banded him but it took a lot of good gel & hairspray! 
Another thought, since he is an Appy (with a very cute butt btw) you could roach it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck! :lol: I tried literally EVERYTHING with my qh, as long as braids or hood is gone hair are all in different directions in day.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

The owner of the stallion I had my mare bred to several years ago used the "lycra sleezy hoods" on her colts and fillys to help their manes lay down flat. Those proved to be excessively heat conductive since the fabric does not breathe. There are "mane tamers" available from several sources. For the most part they are a closely woven mesh with several different methods of closures from velcro to ties to elastic.

MTA: Just saw Kitten_Val's post. I had another thought on maybe helping a mane to lay down if hoods, braiding doesn't help make a mane lay flat. On the sides of the neck your horse's mane does not lay flat use a thinning comb on the underside of the mane that sticks up. Removing that underside mane hair will lighten the load of the topside of the "cow lick". Just a thought.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

CD, wouldn't thinning the under in fact make it more "puffy"? I just pulled couple weeks back from under and now it's all up. :shock: Have to get some pics, but it looks very funny...


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I say let it lay as it wants to lay


----------



## TeddybearLove (Feb 20, 2011)

You can either braid the mane or put ruber bands on the very top part of the mane, this will weigh the mane down.
Does this horse have a thick mane?
If so you can always have a double mane, for some horses double manes look better than one sided manes.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I braid Lenox's so it stays on one side, but with Molly (she had a double mane), I pulled it all on one side and routinely brush it down on the right side. It seems to work.


----------



## roxxy (May 4, 2011)

Nah his mane isn't very thick, so I wouldn't pull it.. he'd have non left, haha  also i have no experience with pulling manes i dont want to make a mess, I conditioned it yesterday.. I think its just long enough now to braid/plait.. might try that.. just need to get some rubber bands.. hopefully if i keep doing it it will stay x


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Kitten_Val, I hadn't thought about the mane going puffy when there is regrowth. hhhmmm, back to the drawing board....


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I know the feeling. Rebel has about three inches at the base of his neck that drives me INSANE. 

I band it at the base, then braid it on the proper side, then band at the bottom. Leave it in for about ten days or two weeks.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

*Teddybearlove, it's OK in a show ring if your horse has mane on both sides?*

My mare has a long, thick mane that has always laid naturally on the opposite side at the withers. MY BO said horses like that tend to stay on the forehand a lot, and not use their rear legs like they should. (I didn't ask her why at the time I was learning so much new natural horsemanship at the time) When I groom her I get it all on one side, but I'll be honest I've never done a great deal to keep it from being split. I like the way she looks, LOL. I just let that forelock hang to her nose and I've never even cut a bridle path, just pull what seems to go where under the bridle. Reading these grooming threads are giving me some great tips. I want to put her in her first show by the end of summer after some work because she's at a new barn where they do things all summer long. I hadn't even THOUGHT about her mane yet. Thanks, Cheryl


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah I agree with braiding. I do that with my horses. So like I just braid the mane to one side (any kind of braid) and then I hairspray it down. Depending on the horse I will leave it in over night or I just take it out right before I leave. But that's pretty much all I know how to do!


----------



## misskingraven (Mar 24, 2011)

Braid it all on one side, wet it down and make sure you push it down. Then let it dry. It should work.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

what a gorgeous appaloosa.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

at the barn we get the mane wet, and then we braid, the hole mane but in the ares where it is 2 sides de put triple rubber band or we stick a pebble in the rubber band it will make the braid heavier to the side you want, we brush the top on the mane.
we leave the braids on 2 days 3 tops (hopefully none rubs like in our barn) then we let the hair rest for a day and it works awsomely even with thick manes.
hope it helps


----------



## vanna (Apr 2, 2011)

Let the braids alone for several days. It takes some time for the hair to grow in the direction you want it.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Braid his mane down on the side you want it to lay on. Once a week take them out, wash it, brush it, and rebraid it. I have a TB with a crazy mane and that is what I did...it usually stays on the right side now except when I just pull it, then it sticks straight up for a week haha.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

OK, I'm going to show I'm an idiot again, but you guys keep talking about 'pulling' your horses manes, and I don't know what you mean. I am really showing how out of touch I am, but I untangle Sienna's mane with my fingers if she's been shaking her head a lot, then I have an old pewter comb I use on her mane and tail. What IS pulling and why do you do it?


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

When you pull a horse's mane it makes it thinner and shorter. You use a mane pulling comb, back comb a small section, wrap that section around the comb, and pull that section out.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks. I don't think I'll be doing that with Sienna  I like her long mane the way it is and if a judge wants to see definition on her neck, she'll just have to look on the side the mane isn't, LOL


----------



## roxxy (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys.. I've been putting serum in it once a week, and spraying it with horsey conditioning spray, its grown loads, and is in way better condition and seems to be stopping one one side  x


----------



## Sparks (Mar 20, 2011)

You can train a mane to lie flat with training braids (2 inches wide, braided half way down and secured with mane elastics). Be sure to braid the mane wet and to do it often at first. Every week, if necessary (3 days in; 3 days out). On the days that the mane isn't braided, wet and comb the mane over before and after your ride. 

If you do that for a few weeks, the mane will start to lie flat on its own and you can put the training braids in less frequently. (It depends obviously on the mane. Thick manes can be a lot of work! Thinner ones are much easier to tame.)

It sounds labor intensive, but really it only takes about 15 minutes to braid over a mane and you won't have to do as often once it's tamed. Good luck!


----------



## little stump jumper (Jun 22, 2011)

*Taming manes*

You can brade it or use gel to keep it on one side. You also need to comb it one way all the time.


----------

